# So Far so good with Dr Harveys



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just wanted to update with everyone that i bought the Dr Harveys food and the minute i put it down he loved it.I stopped his dry food altogether and also the the missing link that i read was not so good ..
His poop is fine and as a matter of fact in the past he would be a little constipated but not with this.
I will be alternating the protean but i have been only mixing in the chicken with broth .plus he still is getting the Nordic Naturals Cod liver oil but 
not mixed in with food.He is still getting the Greek yogurt 
I will be doing a separate subject on his Paw situation as soon as i hear back from my Vet and the AMC Orthopedic Dr....Kathy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am glad it is working out for you.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

that's so good to hear..My pup just started Dr Harvey's last Thursday and we have been giving her cut up organic chicken breast and she loves it.. everything is fine and stools are looking great..just a little lighter in color. She gets organic cottage cheese and organic yogurt mixed in. Organic yogurt contains probiotics already in it, so thats a plus!!! 

Only problem I have it, shes gets about 2 oz three times a day and those 2oz are gone in less then 30 sec. She doesn't seem to chew.. I've tried putting it on a bigger flat plate and spreading the food but she swallows it right up, it's amazing how much she loves it. I now hand feed her slowly. 

She starts ground bison tomorrow...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's great news that your malt is enjoying the food especially when it's good stuff like Dr. Harvey's.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Dr Harvey himself, man what a character that guys is!! He is so fun and interesting to talked to. We talked for 45 mins about over vaccinating and rabies shots.. about 2 mins of that was only about his food. He told me theres only been a reported of 4 rabies in the whole NEW YORK state and from wild animals not one was a dog. I wish I could get out of not doing a rabies shot!

But for anyone reading this and thinking about changing to Dr Harvey's, I feel it is a great investment on your dogs health. I am not a doctor but having great results thus far. And if you are changing over, give Dr Harvey a call, It will be an interesting conversation I promise!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YEAH!!!! I'm so glad Dr. H's is working out for you! I actually just had B&E's blood work done and everything turned out perfect. They have been on the food since February so I'm happy to see that all their levels are in check.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

There's no Dr.Harvey's pet food here in Canada:smcry:


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> There's no Dr.Harvey's pet food here in Canada:smcry:



Can you not order it online and deliver it to Canada?? No Store near me sells it so I have to order online. I order through heartypet.com


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Do you alternate oils, too? I have been wanting to try Dr. Harvey's since Yukki is already on a BARF diet alternating with Taste of the Wild kibble. I supposed I could alternate Dr. Harvey's in the mix as well. The woman who runs the pet health food store here says to alternate their foods around once in a while to make sure they have a balanced diet. Thanks!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

is dr harvey a wet food ?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

yukki said:


> Do you alternate oils, too? I have been wanting to try Dr. Harvey's since Yukki is already on a BARF diet alternating with Taste of the Wild kibble. I supposed I could alternate Dr. Harvey's in the mix as well. The woman who runs the pet health food store here says to alternate their foods around once in a while to make sure they have a balanced diet. Thanks!


I use Dr. Harveys Health and Shine so I don't alternate but I also have used salmon oil and annimal essentials.



uniquelovdolce said:


> is dr harvey a wet food ?


The food has to be rehydrated with water and you add your own protein, so yes, it is considered a wet food.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is a veggie and vitamin pre-mix, not a complete food. You have to add protein and oil to it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've wanted to try Dr. Harvey's for a long time, just haven't gotten around to ordering it. I'm so glad that the ones here that are using it are having great success with it. I will have to give Crystal a call and order some.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a sample of Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl at my local pet supply store. I tried it on Tyler about a week ago and he didn't eat it. Tried it again this week and he seems very happy with it. I'm adding that to a protein I've made for him. Are you supposed to add an oil to that? 
Also since I really seem to be switching to home cooking (he now gets a whiff of his dog food even if I mix it with home food and he won't eat anything). What vitamins should I buy to add? I don't see animal essentials anywhere here and don't know which ones I'd need.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr Harvey's has vitamins in it. You need to add oils. Rotate fish oil. flax oil, olive oil. Or get Dr. Harvey's Health and Shine oils, which is a mix.


----------

